# طريقة التسجيل من الكاسيت إلى الكمبيوتر



## THE GALILEAN (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بواسطة هذا البرنمج يمكنك من التسجيل من الكاسيت إلى الكمبيوتر

رابط تحميل البرنامج
http://download.9down.com/RealProducer_PLUS_11.0.rar

شرح البرنامج
http://www.startimes2.com/f.aspx?t=2832137&pg=1


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## elamer1000 (30 يوليو 2010)

رابط التحميل مش شغال


+++


----------



## malak_adel_4 (5 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط مختاج معالجة


----------

